# Why did the coyote cross the road.



## alleyyooper (Jan 20, 2017)

Wednesday afternoon we were going to town since the county plow truck had been by sanding and plowing the ice.

I am half day dreaming as I get to a area I have been looking at to hunt coyotes but haven't taken the time to look up who is the owner. As I start down the hill a coyote runs across the road into these peoples yard and stands there looking back. I stopped and look to where it had came from too but saw nothing. Decided I am not in any hurry to get to town so I go knock on the door, a lady I would guess was in her mid 60's answers the door and I told her about the coyote and wondered if they would allow me and a couple friends to hunt them if they owned any land as I handed her the pictures of my friends hoping all the ugly didn't scare her. She said they owned the bean field and woods behind that about 26 acres roughly.

Said the coyotes had been raiding her bird feeders for the slow birds, just charge in grab a bird and go. Her hubby has been trying to shoot them but they are just to quick and as far as she was concerned we were welcome to hunt their place. Of course she wanted me to stop by again before we hunted the place and talk to her hubby. He was not home right them as he was out showing a house to some people, but should be back by 4:30 pm.

I thanked her and left to get to town and finish our shopping, and still have some lite when we got back to their place.
Stopped back on the way home and talked the other owner, name is Dave and knows my friend Eric also a realtor with his own office in the next town over to the west.

He told us to go ahead and hunt the place said the dairy farmer on the west side had a good fence so that would be the west boundary of the place. The east boundary was a row of thorn apple trees with a gap and another row forming a lane and it quits about half way back but then there are open fields the rest of the way to the east that were not his. The back line was half way thu the swamp. Told me to park out along side the pole barn and if we got there at the crack of dawn that would be fine and if we wanted to do some night hunting try to stay across the bean field away from the house.

Said that we didn't have to worry to much about any bloody carcasses we might drag up and load in the pick up as both of them deer hunt and knew what blood looked like.

So I think the coyote crossed the road to get my attention.

 Al


----------



## esshup (Jan 29, 2017)

Good deal!!! Now lets see some pictures of coyotes napping.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 29, 2017)

Should be enough gross for you here. Have you added to those?
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Dead+coyote+pictures


 Al


----------



## amberg (Jan 30, 2017)

Big male that ran right by me when I was sitting on a stool while my buddy was making a little deer drive. A load of no. 4 buck works good on these bastids! Get em all alley!


----------

